# Confused on warranty



## mjthyer31 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi, new member here. I bought a bolt vox and a mini in July of this year. I’ve been very happy with the system. Yesterday though it appears the hard drive has gone bad in the Bolt. I do the monthly $14.99 fee. My takeaway on the monthly fee is that within the 90 days of purchasing the equipment it’s free to get it replaced if there is a hardware issue (other than shipping) and then after 90 days it’s $49 to get replacement equipment it. I was able to convince TiVo support to waive the $49 exchange fee this time and set up an advanced exchange. My question is this: what happens after the 1st year is up? I need to keep paying the monthly fee for the guide data and software updates etc but does this also allow me to do equipment replacement for $49 for as long as I’m paying the monthly fee or is that null and void after the 1st year? I’ve read the warranty terms and I’m not quite clear on this. I’ve also heard you can purchase an extended 2 or 3 year warranty with 90 days of original equipment purchase but that has come and gone for me. I am in IT by profession and have no issue replacing the hard drive myself but I assume that will void my 1 year warranty so I am waiting for the replacement box. Now if the answer to my question above is that after the 1st year I’m no longer eligible for the $49 hardware replacements I assume my best option would be to swap the drive myself, is this correct? If I replace the hard drive are there any caveats to doing this that I need to be aware of? Thank you.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

My understanding is, as long as you continuously are paying the monthly or annual subscription fee and TiVo still provides Continual Care, you have it, and if a box needs to be replaced, you're covered under Continual Care--I don't see any restrictions as to a number limit. 


> Continual Care Warranty
> 
> TiVo's Continual Care warranty covers your TiVo BOLT or TiVo Roamio for the uninterrupted duration of your monthly or annual TiVo service subscription. With Continual Care protection, we'll send you a replacement box at no charge if your TiVo BOLT or TiVo Roamio needs repair within the first 90 days from your date of purchase.* After 90 days, you'll receive a replacement box for just $49.00.**
> 
> ...


https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-Limited-Warranty

See also the Limited Warranty, which includes ~"standard" exclusions language (e.g. item misuse, or commercial use): https://tivo.pactsafe.io/legal.html#tivo-dvr-limited-warranty.

This is the part of the benefit you get from the monthly or annual fee, as opposed to Lifetime: insurance. And since you have it, I would_ not_ open the box to try to do something yourself, or even to look: that simply could invite an issue, as you note. And there really is no need to do so: you're insured. In point of fact, though, TiVo generally has looked the other way when it's come to things like user hard drive replacements (and, in fact, the law might mandate that, for issues apart from what a user touched)--there have been exceptions, but that seems to have been in more extreme circumstances (issues with a consumer, or a consumer touching the programming).

By the way, congratulations in getting TiVo to waive the fee!


----------

